# Another crazy wade...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I took my BFF Shawn out last night for a little smallmouth action. He likes to get out a few times a year, but he's more interested in hunting than anything else. We got down to the river around seven, and right away I noticed he was repeatedly scratching at his arm and flexing his fingers, but more on that later. The fishing was slow at first, but with my "guide" hat on and time getting short, I baited his rod with a chartreuse-slush Joshy, and he landed a decent 13-incher right off the bat. (Minutes earlier I landed a saugeye on the same bait.). We released the fish, and Shawn took off upstream, leaving me at the riffle. I couldn't get anything else to hit the Joshy so I decided to fish deeper and slow it down a bit. I swapped the swimbait for a custom Gary Yamamoto Hula Swimmer that arrived in the mail on Thursday, Texas rigged it with a 1/8 ounce weighted hook, tossed it into the run beneath the riffle, and made a slow retrieve. My next cast was more to the opposite bank and as I swung it back toward me and over a rock ledge that runs right up the middle of the channel, WHAM, a big female took the bait. After landing her - she pulled like a truck in the faster water and I was pretty sure I'd hooked a big channel cat - I took a picture, called my friend back to show him, and safely released her. It was getting dark at this point so we packed it in and hit the road, picking up some takeout (KFC!) along the way. Our plan was to reward ourselves with crap food and several IPA's, but when we sat down to eat at his kitchen table, Shawn and I both noticed that a red line had suddenly appeared on his arm. Examining it closely, we saw that the line started from the pimple he had been scratching at all night to about half way up his forearm. Alarmingly, over the course of the next ten minutes, as we ate and debated whether the line was, in fact, just a scratch, it managed to travel farther past his elbow all the way to the middle of his bicep. Convinced an infection was headed fast toward his heart, with strong encouragement from both me and his wife, who had since come down from upstairs at Shawn's behest to provide a second opinion, Shawn reluctantly drove to the nearest urgent care. (It was either that or a call to 911 was going to be made as it was plainly obvious to me the line wasn't just a scratch.) An hour or so later the call finally came in: Shawn was diagnosed with cellulitis and prescribed a strong antibiotic, which he was to fill and start taking immediately. As it turns out, he really was on the verge of a medical emergency. Thankfully, the Red Line of Death is beginning to disappear although his arm is extremely sore, a huge relief to be sure. So I guess I can add life-threatening infection to the list of crazy **** encountered this summer while fishing: shingles, leeches, cellulitis, OH MY!!! (Anyone interested in fishing with me?)

Unrelated: Anyone else having trouble uploading pics from their mobile device?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Scratch that kayak meet haha


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you persuaded your friend to seek help. My daughter had cellulitis and it is indeed very painful! Hopefully it was caught early and won't take too long to heal. I'm almost afraid to reply to your post that it may contain something contagious! 

When I clicked on your smallie file there was no picture. I have to go wash my hands now!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Glad you persuaded your friend to seek help. My daughter had cellulitis and it is indeed very painful! Hopefully it was caught early and won't take too long to heal. I'm almost afraid to reply to your post that it may contain something contagious!
> 
> When I clicked on your smallie file there was no picture. I have to go wash my hands now!


I just got off the phone with him and he feels really run down. It seems the OGF suddenly doesn't want to accept pics from my device...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I just got off the phone with him and he feels really run down. It seems the OGF suddenly doesn't want to accept pics from my device...


Probably because they are filled with a virus, or leeches, or some kind of Mia-kong funk only you could find in Ohio.

I do see the irony in you telling someone else to see a doctor though! 

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Probably because they are filled with a virus, or leeches, or some kind of Mia-kong funk only you could find in Ohio.
> 
> I do see the irony in you telling someone else to see a doctor though!
> 
> Mr. A



I was pretty sure I didn't have leeches in my bloodstream, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't Google "leeches in the bloodstream"...


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Deazl666 uses the term BFF was the most shocking thing in this post! Jk man. That stuff is serious. Glad you're BFF is gonna be ok.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Deazl666 uses the term BFF was the most shocking thing in this post! Jk man. That stuff is serious. Glad you're BFF is gonna be ok.



We've been friends since second grade (1978?). We actually built our houses one block apart from each other back in 03. Would have hated to see him killed by a pimple, although now he thinks it was a spider bite...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> (Anyone interested in fishing with me?)


Hell no! lol, j/k, just seems like you are having a bad stream of luck, pun intended.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

polebender said:


> When I clicked on your smallie file there was no picture. I have to go wash my hands now!


HIGH-larious.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Deazl666 uses the term BFF was the most shocking thing in this post!


I thought the same thing tbh.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> I thought the same thing tbh.


He's my besty...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> He's my besty...


Heh, sorry. I'm a little tipsy trolling OGF. No offense intended. Shoot I'm jealous. I grew up an Army brat. Can't even imagine what a bff is like.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Heh, sorry. I'm a little tipsy trolling OGF. No offense intended. Shoot I'm jealous. I grew up an Army brat. Can't even imagine what a bff is like.



No offense taken. I used the term to be funny. . Imagine having a second wife that you don't have sex with...kind of like your actual wife, lol...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Unable to upload any pictures from I pad or lap top.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl, I'm thinking that the only way your going to get someone to fish with you this year is if they have a hazmat suit on.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> Deazl, I'm thinking that the only way your going to get someone to fish with you this year is if they have a hazmat suit on.



I am not pulling your leg when I say this, but I was bitten by a spider on the top of the foot this morning just sitting here watching tv. Two tiny fang holes surrounded by a big welt. W...T...F?!?!?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I seen in another post that you said you are Catholic. Maybe you should wear a rosary around your neck 24/7, or at least when your fishing, and say a few Hail Mary's every now and then!&#128591;


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> I seen in another post that you said you are Catholic. Maybe you should wear a rosary around your neck 24/7, or at least when your fishing, and say a few Hail Mary's every now and then!&#128591;



Where did they send the doctor with Ebola? I should probably not go to that city...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> I am not pulling your leg when I say this, but I was bitten by a spider on the top of the foot this morning just sitting here watching tv. Two tiny fang holes surrounded by a big welt. W...T...F?!?!?


I rest my case!!!!!!!/


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Where did they send the doctor with Ebola? I should probably not go to that city...


Haha! That would be a really good idea!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl, just gotta say, your pain has brought me many laughs. Thank you. And, I'm sorry. :Banane22:


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Deazl, just gotta say, your pain has brought me many laughs. Thank you. And, I'm sorry. :Banane22:



What would u say if I told you I busted my ass tonight trying to take a picture of a LMB? She jumped out my hand and was bouncing toward the water, I reached down t grab her, and my legs went out from under me. My pants were covered in that black pond mud that smells like a bad fart...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> What would u say if I told you I busted my ass tonight trying to take a picture of a LMB? She jumped out my hand and was bouncing toward the water, I reached down t grab her, and my legs went out from under me. My pants were covered in that black pond mud that smells like a bad fart...


Honestly, I'd say you sound a lot like me fishing, lol. I'm a train wreck out there between trying to cast, getting snagged on crap, and then when or IF I actually catch a fish trying to grab him and get him out.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> Honestly, I'd say you sound a lot like me fishing, lol. I'm a train wreck out there between trying to cast, getting snagged on crap, and then when or IF I actually catch a fish trying to grab him and get him out.



If that's the case don't take up fly fishing. You may end up killing yourself...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

polebender said:


> I seen in another post that you said you are Catholic. Maybe you should wear a rosary around your neck 24/7, or at least when your fishing, and say a few Hail Mary's every now and then!&#128591;


He'd trip and hang himself! Deazl, don't wast money on games of chance, speed in your car , or download questionable material. Your luck just sucks right now!

Mr. A


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We have a great friend named Heff. He is, like you....well, let's just say "stuff" ALWAYS happens to him and those around him.
We refer to it as the "Heff Factor". And it is a very real, incredible force of nature.
If you two ever met, it would be like two Sharknados converging on Manhattan....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> No offense taken. I used the term to be funny. . Imagine having a second wife that you don't have sex with...kind of like your actual wife, lol...


Sounds like it sucks to be you...sorry.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> We have a great friend named Heff. He is, like you....well, let's just say "stuff" ALWAYS happens to him and those around him.
> 
> We refer to it as the "Heff Factor". And it is a very real, incredible force of nature.
> 
> If you two ever met, it would be like two Sharknados converging on Manhattan....



I hope I'm out of town when that happens... On second thought... I wanna see this. Maybe you can get the kid with go pro to go along as well so we can all watch that train wreck.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, even with my own bad luck with fishing, I would fish with Deazl. There I said it.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I hope I'm out of town when that happens... On second thought... I wanna see this. Maybe you can get the kid with go pro to go along as well so we can all watch that train wreck.


Yes! Now that would be a you-tube video sensation! Going viral!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Llew96 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, even with my own bad luck with fishing, I would fish with Deazl. There I said it.



God speed my friend!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> God speed my friend!


Hah! thanks for the vote of confidence. I do gotta say that thanks to you I am slightly addicted to wading now. I've been up to my nipples in the soup like 7 times since that first time with you. :C


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My buddy Neil made a good point this weekend that I agree with. He says that the waders have the edge over the kayakers this year. More specifically the guys who spend more time fishing the same spot, versus fishing more spots, have the edge this year.
The river smallies seem to need more coaxing than usual. Repeated casts are sometimes the only way to get them to hit.
My point? Up to the nipples in soup is a good way to go this year.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> My buddy Neil made a good point this weekend that I agree with. He says that the waders have the edge over the kayakers this year. More specifically the guys who spend more time fishing the same spot, versus fishing more spots, have the edge this year.
> The river smallies seem to need more coaxing than usual. Repeated casts are sometimes the only way to get them to hit.
> My point? Up to the nipples in soup is a good way to go this year.


And it hasn't been all that great for the waders either; I have a riffle that, historically speaking, is a guaranteed minimum five fish per two hour wade. I've come up empty this year at that spot more times than I care to admit, but I keep going back thinking that it has to come alive one of these days.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, even with my own bad luck with fishing, I would fish with Deazl. There I said it.


I'll just have you sign a waiver first...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I hope I'm out of town when that happens... On second thought... I wanna see this. Maybe you can get the kid with go pro to go along as well so we can all watch that train wreck.


And broadcast my spots to the whole world? No thanks...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welp, it happened. I had a Deazlwade. Most of it was do to noobie mistakes. I learned a lot, I hurt some, and I lost a favorite lure and almost my cell phone.

It started when I was wading about hip high along the bank and was making for some tail waters down on the darby. I needed to cross the point where a small stream fed into the river. I should mention that while clarity was good, 12+ inches or so, I could not see bottom. I stepped into the flow and found a mud hole that sunk me up to my nipples. I still had my pack on as I had not found my spot I was going to launch from yet. My cell phone got wet and would not work for about an hour (it seems to be ok now), and all but 2 of my cigs got soaked along with my lighter. About half hour later the lighter dried out and was usable again.
This all wasn't too bad, but then I decided to try a different direction on the river and got myself situated in what seemed like a good spot about 15 feet from the bank. I swung my rod back and let her rip only for it to smack into a low hanging branch. The cracking sound was so loud I thought I had snapped my rod. I didn't luckily, but I had created a massive backlash in my baitcaster. 5 or so minutes of untangling later and I was able to retrieve my line and pull my lure in only to discover the barrel swivel clip had broke and the lure had gone flying.
I thought about it. It was a floating lure. The current was mild. So I hoofed it downstream a ways, turned back around and started searching the surface back upstream. After a few minutes of searching I was about to give up when, low and behold there it was! I picked it out of the water with a smile on my face until I realized the square bill had completely snapped off.
It was getting dark, so I threw in the towel and crawled out of the soup. 
All in all I think I only got out a dozen or so solid casts and came up :S on those.
As I said before, I did learn many things tonight, so the wade wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a Deazlwade!!! You haven't lived though until you step into a deep ass hole in the Mad River in the middle of December...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> Sounds like a Deazlwade!!! You haven't lived though until you step into a deep ass hole in the Mad River in the middle of December...


I would have to be MAD :Banane10: to be in the middle of any river in December.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Sounds like a Deazlwade!!! You haven't lived though until you step into a deep ass hole in the Mad River in the middle of December...



I went down steelhead fishin a couple years ago 5 minutes into the trip. Luckily it was a refreshing 30 degrees out and I forgot dry clothes. Stood on the bank and rung out my shirt... Fun times


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I went down steelhead fishin a couple years ago 5 minutes into the trip. Luckily it was a refreshing 30 degrees out and I forgot dry clothes. Stood on the bank and rung out my shirt... Fun times


Pretty much what happened to me. I stepped off a bank into what I thought was a partially dry bed of a feeder creek about 20 yards from the river. What looked like mud covered by a layer of mulch turned out to be a hole that was deeper than I am tall.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

The best part of the failed wade yesterday is that I did learn a lot about the underwater terrain of that area and how to fish it, among other things. I think it may prove to be a nice lil fishing hole. Going back this evening and hopefully I will have a better time this round. :F


----------



## Custo (Aug 5, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I am not pulling your leg when I say this, but I was bitten by a spider on the top of the foot this morning just sitting here watching tv. Two tiny fang holes surrounded by a big welt. W...T...F?!?!?


Seek help it could have been a brown recluse and will take a day or so before it starts eating you alive.

Also people watch out for bugs this year. Friend of mine got bitten by an aphid or some similar bug and ended up with cellulites. This happened in Alabama so it's not just there in Ohio.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Custo said:


> Seek help it could have been a brown recluse and will take a day or so before it starts eating you alive.
> 
> Also people watch out for bugs this year. Friend of mine got bitten by an aphid or some similar bug and ended up with cellulites. This happened in Alabama so it's not just there in Ohio.


What's got me more concerned is the water issues they are having up in Toledo. That is not that far away and we are downstream from them :C


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> What's got me more concerned is the water issues they are having up in Toledo. That is not that far away and we are downstream from them :C


That's a different watershed. We're in the Ohio River basin, Toledo is in the Lake Erie basin. That being said, toxic algae blooms can happen anywhere when the conditions are right...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Get a pair of neoprene gators. Put them on before shoes and slide them down over shoe and socks. Stops sand and gravel. Do not know how this poste gut hear. It should of been in wader post.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Custo said:


> Seek help it could have been a brown recluse and will take a day or so before it starts eating you alive.
> 
> Also people watch out for bugs this year. Friend of mine got bitten by an aphid or some similar bug and ended up with cellulites. This happened in Alabama so it's not just there in Ohio.


No sign of necrosis; thanks, but I think I'm good...


----------

